# ice dubbing



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

seen this ice dubbing and had to get it. look at the irridesence in this stuff! now you can add it to all your nymphs and get a sparkle out of um! any guys use this ice dub? any patterns I should try? this should really work great for the steelhead around here and any other fish for that matter


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Best stuff in the world. I use it in caddis patterns use it for woolybugger bodies use it whenever I go to grag peacock herl. I use it alot.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cool thanks for the tips. any specific caddis patterns? never had any luck on the ones I bought.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You can use it for a lot of things like shuck for emergers by brushing it out straight, mix it with rabbit fur dubbing for a bad azzed looking nymph pattern and to make a dubbing brush for streamers.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> cool thanks for the tips. any specific caddis patterns? never had any luck on the ones I bought.


You mean one of these?


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

The one I use for steelhead is just char for the body with a uv black head. It really is that simple. I use a tiemco 2457 size 10. I'll try and get a pic up tonight.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the pic fly fish.. gsteel post yours if ya get a chance.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Ice dub is the greatest dubbing known to man. I absolutely love it. The caddis green is by far my favorite. Tie up some Senyo's Wiggle Stones with it. They look awesome.

I know that this one has a horrible ribbing job on the the thorax, but you get the idea: 

Here's one in pink that is also very amature, but again...you get the idea. I haven't found an online tutorial yet, but they are pretty straight forward to tie. Nothing tricky.



I've tied a good number of flies with the caddis green ice dubbing including crappie candy, rock rollers, and tons of basic wet fly or nymph patterns. Have fun with it!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Get the Steelhead Ice Dubbing and STS Trilobal salmon, steelhead dub dispencers as I have them plus box full of Firestar dubbing and Salmo Supreme dubbing (Anglers Choice)which I like even better. Great stuff as they work great on trouts down here.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks nice as I can see that on some tubes that I have on hand.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Caddis as promised with some others using ice dub


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I use the ice dub all the time, mostly for bodies on a zonker body. Silver or white works good for spring steelhead in deep, fast water.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for these ideas. I will have to get busy tying this stuff out!!


----------

